# Teich aufgedeckt, Frühling kann kommen



## Mdenzer (13. Apr. 2013)

So da es in den nächsten tagen ja so ein supi wetter gibt haben wir heute unseren teich aufgedeckt... Die Kois haben den Winter  gut überstanden jetzt fehlt nur noch die Temperatur im Teich. Momentan habe ich hier im Saarland knapp 10 grad Wassertemperatur...
Anfang Mai sollte es so weit sein das meine zwei neuen einziehen dürfen.... Freue mich schon..

Grüsse aus Neunkirchen

Michael


----------



## HÃ¼bi_imp (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich aufgedeckt, Frühling kann kommen*

Grüße!! bin neu hier. Wahr heut Satzfische holen und bin heut auf eurer Forum gestoßen.
Da musste ich mich gleich mal anmelden !!!!!!!


----------



## Mdenzer (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich aufgedeckt, Frühling kann kommen*

Hallo Hübi hast du das Meer hinterm Haus ? Auf edenfall von der Teichgrösse her kommt das schon fast hin...


----------



## HÃ¼bi_imp (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich aufgedeckt, Frühling kann kommen*

Ist kein Gartenteich !!! ich hab einen großen Hof und dazu sind Teiche.
Ich nutze nur zwei als Hobby!!!


----------



## HÃ¼bi_imp (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich aufgedeckt, Frühling kann kommen*

Hab aber auch Goldorfen drin in rot und blau.


----------



## Mdenzer (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich aufgedeckt, Frühling kann kommen*

Poste mal ein paar fotos von deinen teichen...
Aber 40 millionen liter ..?


----------



## Mdenzer (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich aufgedeckt, Frühling kann kommen*

Aussem fenster


----------



## HÃ¼bi_imp (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich aufgedeckt, Frühling kann kommen*

Habe nur die zwei auf die schnelle gefunden


----------



## HÃ¼bi_imp (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich aufgedeckt, Frühling kann kommen*

Naturteich halt.


----------



## Reptilis (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich aufgedeckt, Frühling kann kommen*

Hi,
der ist doch mal schön  Wie tief ist er?

Gruß


----------



## Christine (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich aufgedeckt, Frühling kann kommen*

Lt. Profil 300 m :crazy


----------



## HÃ¼bi_imp (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich aufgedeckt, Frühling kann kommen*

2m in der Mitte! zum Ufer flach auslaufend ! wird von zwei Wiesen Quellen gespeist


----------



## HÃ¼bi_imp (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich aufgedeckt, Frühling kann kommen*

teils 2m ist mehr ein Fischteich !!! hab zum großen teil Forellen drin !!


----------



## HÃ¼bi_imp (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich aufgedeckt, Frühling kann kommen*

Profil jetzt besser ?????????? die Größe des Teiches ist doch egal !!!!!
ich wollt nur ein paar Erfahrungen austauschen.


----------



## Christine (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich aufgedeckt, Frühling kann kommen*

Das Profil ist eine Frechheit. Da brauchst du Dich nicht zu wundern, wenn Du nicht  ernst genommen wirst. Oder möchtest Du gerne hören, was die User zu Forellen in einem 400 l Teich sagen?


----------



## HÃ¼bi_imp (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich aufgedeckt, Frühling kann kommen*

einmal zu groß dann zu klein ??????????? Spaß bei Seite, das sind zwei Naturteiche hintereinander ( ohne Folie ) wenn du auf die Bilder schaust siehst wo das Rohr rauskommt da fängt der zweite an. da hab ich aber keine Fische drin der ist für __ Molche und __ Frösche!!!


----------



## bayernhoschi (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich aufgedeckt, Frühling kann kommen*

Leg dein Profil doch einfach ordentlich und aussagekräftig an, dann haben da alle was von und dieses Gescg
hreibsel kann ausbleiben.
Noch was, kauf dir ne neue Tastatur. Bei deiner klemmt das "!"


----------

